# non hai ancora risposto alla mia lettera



## scattolina

Salve ragazzi
non riesco a capire come tradurre "ancora" nel modo corretto
Per esempio nella frase

*Non hai ancora risposto alla mia lettera*

*No has aún respondido a mi carta*
o
*No has todavía respondido a mi carta* ?


----------



## Wewi

Io direi: "Todavía no has respondido.." o "No has respondido todavía"...però non ne sono sicura! 
Comunque so che l'avverbio non va mai tra due parti di uno stesso verbo composto..


----------



## scattolina

Grazie Wewi: questo non lo sapevo!


----------



## ursu-lab

Di solito in spagnolo l'avverbio *precede *il verbo, comunque, come scrive Wewi, non va *mai *tra l'ausiliare e il participio passato:

*todavía *no has *contestado *(¿a?) mi carta;
*aún *no has *contestado *mi carta.

Il verbo contestar è senz'altro il più comune. E ora mi è pure venuto il dubbio che non ci voglia nemmeno la preposizione "a", perché è transitivo:
no has contestado mi pregunta.


----------



## 0scar

*No has aún respondido a mi carta *
o
*No has todavía respondido a mi carta* 

*Aún*, con tilde, significa *todavía*.


----------



## Wewi

ursu-lab said:


> Di solito in spagnolo l'avverbio *precede *il verbo, comunque, come scrive Wewi, non va *mai *tra l'ausiliare e il participio passato:
> 
> *todavía *no has *contestado *(¿a?) mi carta;
> *aún *no has *contestado *mi carta.
> 
> Il verbo contestar è senz'altro il più comune. E ora mi è pure venuto il dubbio che non ci voglia nemmeno la preposizione "a", perché è transitivo:
> no has contestado mi pregunta.


 

Hai ragione Ursu! Anche secondo me il verbo "contestar" si usa senza preposizione "A"...


----------



## Neuromante

De acuerdo con Wewi y Ursula. Y en consecuencia en contra de lo que dice Oscar. Es una regla gramatical.


Y es verdad, la preposición A sobra, salvo en el muy improvable caso de que la carta haya tomado vida y hecho una pregunta de motus propio.


----------



## 0scar

*responder*
3. tr. Contestar *al* billete o carta que se ha recibido  
(C) RAE


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

0scar said:


> *No has aún respondido a mi carta *
> o
> *No has todavía respondido a mi carta*
> 
> *Aún*, con tilde, significa *todavía*.


 
Si bien es inusual esa posición del adverbio, no podría, entiendo yo, marcarse como error, ni afirmarse que jamás debe colocarse entre el auxiliar y el verbo principal. El español es muy libre al respecto.
Saludos

Algunos ejemplos:

_Esto nos hace caer en la cuenta de que *no hemos aún* *advertido* lo más importante en esa realidad que son las carreras._ (José Ortega y Gasset; Obras completas)
_*No hemos aún* *empezado *a vivir con reverencia y con gratitud y ya desaparecen, se mueren, las grandes familias, la raza misma de la Patria._ ... (Victoria Ocampo; Sur números 316-321)
_*...* residente en esta ciudad, y *no habrá aún transcurrido* mucho más de un mes que se presentaron cerca del barrio de Gros restos de un..._ (Memorias de la Real Academai de Ciencias Exactas, Físicas y Naturales de Madrid)


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre, Adolfo, has puestos citas de textos que no son precisamente normales. Y en los que ese cambio de posición buscan precisamente forzar la frase. No me parece que indiquen que se puede usar el adverbio en ese lugar, al contrario.
La primera y tercera me parecen completamente equivocadas. La segunda me resulta "altisonante" y muy arcaizante.


----------



## Rub87

Hola!
Yo siempre he escuchado el adverbio en el principio de la frase "aún no ha llegado", pero puede que me equivoque.

De todas formas, la pregunta inicial es diferente: cual es la diferencia entre aún y todavía, si hay diferencias... 

Yo creo que no hay, pero vamos a ver lo que nos dicen los nativos. Solo he notado que "aún" normalmente se pone al principio de la frase y todavía al final.


----------



## Agró

*Aún* y *todavía* son lo mismo, y pueden ir al principio o al final de la frase. Es muy raro encontrarlo en medio de un tiempo verbal compuesto:

Aún no lo he leído.
Todavía no lo he leído.
No lo he leído aún.
No lo he leído todavía.


----------



## 0scar

"No has aún/todavía" (Google)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="no+has+aún"&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="no+has+todavía"&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> "No has aún/todavía" (Google)
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="no+has+aún"&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="no+has+todavía"&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=



Lo dicho: muy raro.


----------



## scattolina

Gracias a todos, para haber contestado mi pregunta (aún y todavía son sinónimos) y para haberme (¿o me haber?) enseñado otra regla (el adverbio debe ser puesto a principio o fine frase).
Contestar y responder: también yo consideraba usar "contestar", pero no estaba segura.


----------



## 0scar

Es raro, pero no te podés guiar por Google.
En Google se encuentra cualquier cosa, hasta se encuentra quien dice que "está prohibido porque es una regla gramatical".


----------



## Agró

scattolina said:


> Gracias a todos, para haber contestado mi pregunta (aún y todavía son sinónimos) y para haberme (¿o me haber?) enseñado otra regla (el adverbio debe ser puesto a principio o fine frase).
> Contestar y responder: también yo consideraba usar "contestar", pero no estaba segura.



Permesso:

Gracias a todos *por* haber contestado *(a)* mi pregunta (aún y todavía son sinónimos) y *por* haberme (¿o me haber?) enseñado otra regla (el adverbio debe ser puesto *ponerse* _(mejor así)_ a*l *principio o *al final de la* frase).
Contestar y responder: también yo consideraba usar "contestar", pero no estaba segura.


----------



## 0scar

Yo tacharía lo de "otra  regla"  y "debe ponerse" que es lo más grave.


----------



## scattolina

¡Muchas gracias!  ¡"por" y "para" siempre serán mi espectro!


----------

